# Safe maximum rpm for this motor?



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

More photos:

The armature.

























Some damage to the DE end of the field coils. There is bare copper showing on two of the opposite coils. Don't know why, nothing is close to touching there. 
How can I repair it?

















The brush ring. 









Interestingly, once I removed what I thought was the bearing retainer I found it was a clamp to hold the brush ring. I can just rotate it to advance/retard the brush timing.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Just for the record, before I forget the numbers.

The DE splines are 6 x 24x28mm
The CE splines are 6 x x21x25mm

The CE spline is an engineering standard parallel spline whereas the DE is not.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I have just taken the armature to a local fork truck motor repair place for an opinion.

The chap says that he wouldn't risk going over 3000rpm with it as the windings have nothing to stop them blowing out in the middle.

That will mean it is too slow.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.  Glad you found someone who could tell you, it'd be a shame to blow it up out of ignorance.


----------



## RobSmith (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi,
Just following your thread but as a newbie not sure what a couple of things are.
What do CE and DE stand for / relate to?

Edit: Ah DE must be drive end.

What is the spec of the 9" motor and what did it come from?

Rob


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

RobSmith said:


> Hi,
> Just following your thread but as a newbie not sure what a couple of things are.
> What do CE and DE stand for / relate to?
> 
> ...


DE = Drive End
CE = Comm End
I call them end caps, some call them bell ends, but I can't quite bring myself to use that term.
Took me a while to pick all that up whe I started.

The motor is from a Jungheinrich & Co three wheel fork lift. Most of the plate is missing but we have worked out that it would be 24v.


----------



## umurali2000 (May 3, 2010)

Seems to be DC Motor ... it cannot go beyond 4000 rpm due to its brush and commutator


----------

